# Cucumbers are great



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I put some cucumber in my tank and the fish went crazy, I am not sure why but they all seem to be more colorful after eating this. Is that normal I am seeing colors I havent seem in my Ice blue before.


----------



## fever (Sep 19, 2003)

They are all excited at the treat, and the fresh veggies you can give them are very healthy


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

On the same topic I have never fed veggies but would like to. I've read you have to blanch them is this true. What do you feed and what if any prep besides cutting them is necessary?


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I just cut it up and put it in what other veggies do they enjoy and how frequently can I give to them. Also if I give them their "treat" should I skip feeding them that day?


----------



## fever (Sep 19, 2003)

Blanching makes them softer but your malawi's should have no problem. try romain lettuce or thawed frozen peas squished from there casings also, all my fish love these. 
It would maby be a good idea to skip regular feeding when you treat them, some suggest skipping feeding one day a week anyway.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought about skipping feeding for one day but I have a lot of small fish that are barely out of the fry stage that I am trying to get big so they dont get lost when I put them into the 650gal. once they are in that tank I will definately start that process as it helps there digestive tract stay clean. Thanks for the other veggies. :thumb:


----------



## embesh (Jun 24, 2008)

650? holy ****


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

embesh said:


> 650? holy #%$&


That's what i'm saying. 
Cool, and local also love to check it out.

Paul


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

I give them cucumber as well. Yeah if you have juvies its not reccommend that you skip a day. Juvies must eat every day if not your stunt their growth.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey paul you can come see it when I am finished in about a month or so. :thumb:


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

how frequently should I be giving them these treats?


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> Yeah if you have juvies its not reccommend that you skip a day. Juvies must eat every day if not your stunt their growth.


Where did you hear that? That is hard to believe because I know that both of the Local Fish Stores that I frequent, they definitely do not feed the fish everyday and 90% of their selection are juveniles... all the fish I have bought from them were juvies, and they are all good sized now.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

edouthirt said:


> > Yeah if you have juvies its not reccommend that you skip a day. Juvies must eat every day if not your stunt their growth.
> 
> 
> Where did you hear that?


Long John Silver's


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I may skip when juvies are 1-1 1/2" but by fry I assume we are talking much smaller in which case I feed quite often never missing a day on some days I feed 2x on most 4-5 times.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

By the way I forgot thanks for the pointers I will be trying the cukes, lettice and peas soon :thumb:


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

so would anyone like to answer my question of how often to give veggies. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

In the summer when I grow my own cucumbers, I give 1 piece for 24 hrs once a week.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't have to give them at all, or you can give them every day. Your choice.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

cool thanks for the info. is it good to mix up the type of veggies they get?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are just for a treat for the fish (or for you to enjoy watching them). They have no dietary need for vegetables if you are feeding a quality dry food.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Question about cucumbers. Would one piece of cucumber be enough for 24 mbuna? Do you let them just devour the whole thing or take it out after a few minutes? I am thinking about giving my fish a treat tonight


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I usually but the cucumber into 3 sections and give them one section at a time. I just leave it in there until they have eaten it all but the skin, usually about a day and a half.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

I will have to try this!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME fuzz starts growing on the cucumber in 10 hours (you practically need a microscope) so I take it out after that.

Try a single slice first, they don't always "get it" at first. May take a couple days to get most of them nibbling.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

i have had np with it "fuzzing" up on me.


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> They are just for a treat for the fish (or for you to enjoy watching them). They have no dietary need for vegetables if you are feeding a quality dry food.


So as far, as the digestive tract goes in captive fish, would you suggest feeding veggies or not,
Is this the same in Mbunas and Peacocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacocks are carnivores so it is not the same. I feed NLS exclusively. Veges can't hurt but if you feed a quality food they will have a complete diet without the veges.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

that is true but when i give them veggies they brighten up a little bit with more color, like they are excited.


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

Then in response to earlier posts. I don't think feeding should be skipped.
A smaller amount of veggies, along with a good nutritious dinner might be best.

I mean, would eating a big bowl of Blue Bell and skipping dinner be right for us?
Even my Teacup Pomeranian gets a small treat and the full nutritious dinner.

Is it really any different for fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The reason people fast their fish is because they want to be sure they aren't overfeeding. Gives a day to let things clear out.

I prefer daily small feedings however. I enjoy them as much as the fish I think. Which brings us back in the circle...it's fun to watch them eat cucumber, so go for it!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

When I put romaine lettuce in a clip hanging from the glass on the tank the fish turn into little piranhas. As mentioned above, it's not necessary but its harmless fun. Then there's squeezing the shells off peas and dropping them into the tank. Tedious but fun...they swim around with peas in their mouths, spit part of it out and everyone races to get it and take off with their prize. Yum!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had a baby synodontis choke to death on a chunk of a pea, peas still make me sad. And when I tried romaine I woke the next day to green shreds covering the surface of the water, LOL.

The fish had fun, but too messy. If I want a thrill I put in cucumber slices.


----------

